Ask HN: What are your hacks/tricks to read the books in the age of distraction? - lauren_
======
jwist
I block out time, set a timer and put everything away.

Then I read till the timer goes. Sometimes it's easy. Sometimes I just stop
and zone out. But I don't stop to check my phone or whatever else could
distract me.

------
afpx
I assume you mean non-fiction. If so, the rules outlined in “How to read a
book” are a good place to start. It’s been a while since I’ve read it.

~~~
lauren_
any link to “How to read a book” ?

~~~
afpx
[https://www.amazon.com/How-Read-Book-Classic-
Intelligent/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Read-Book-Classic-
Intelligent/dp/0671212095)

------
pgustafs
Write down your motivation for reading the book. Do whatever you want until
you feel like taking a break. After the break, write down reflections on what
happened. Repeat.

This works for anything, not just reading books.

------
gshdg
Read on the subway, where there isn’t a reliable internet connection.

------
peruvian
Put your phone in another room.

